# Financial requirements



## Peteski (Nov 23, 2016)

Hi there,

Quite simply, me (EU national) and my wife (Canadian) are looking into moving to Portugal. 
The EU site gives all the usual documents you will require and a basic outline for family reunification, but when it comes to "proving sufficient funds", there is zero information out there, as is the case with most the countries (Bulgaria is about the only one that is clear). 

So anyone have any idea what it is per month/per annum? 

Thanks a lot.

Pete


----------



## Peteski (Nov 23, 2016)

Also, we have the same question for the Czech Republic (which doesn't seem to have any necessity for proving funds), and Croatia, who I have emailed to death and cannot get a straight answer!

Thanks in advance if you can help us out!

Pete


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

Surely, as an EU national you do not have to provide such information for yourself. As far as your wife is concerned, I'm not sure but do not think that it is anything too onerous. 

I have helped a couple of Americans and a Chinese lady settle here and remember that it was not a problem for them. I have dropped the Americans a line to ask them for the details and will reply here later.


----------



## Naaling (Apr 9, 2015)

Peteski said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Quite simply, me (EU national) and my wife (Canadian) are looking into moving to Portugal.
> The EU site gives all the usual documents you will require and a basic outline for family reunification, but when it comes to "proving sufficient funds", there is zero information out there, as is the case with most the countries (Bulgaria is about the only one that is clear).
> ...


I've just been through the same situation (EU citizen and non EU wife). 
I don't know what the exact figure is, but I believe its about 500-600 euros each per month. 
No one really worries much about it because, if you have sufficient income to live comfortably in Portugal, then you will easily satisfy the legal requirements.


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

Hi Peteski

As Naaling said, nobody really cares too much. I've been in touch with my American friends who said that they simply showed copies of their Portuguese and American bank account statements. We set up the PT bank account for them before they came over and they transferred some money into it before visiting SEF. 

If there is anything else we can help with, do ask away.


----------



## Peteski (Nov 23, 2016)

Okay thank you to you both!

So essentially you are saying that the rules aren't enforced hard and fast, to the very letter of the law, when it comes to the financial evidence of being able to sustain yourselves? 

We have essentially nailed it down to the following countries in order of preference: 
Montenegro (anyone know about this?), Czech Republic, Portugal and lastly Croatia. 

We earn about 800 Euros between us per month, though due to the nature of the freelance business this can often be more or less. 

Thanks again for any help you can give us. 

Pete


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

Peteski said:


> Okay thank you to you both!
> 
> So essentially you are saying that the rules aren't enforced hard and fast, to the very letter of the law, when it comes to the financial evidence of being able to sustain yourselves?
> 
> ...


Exactly that Pete. You'll be fine.


----------

